# Paris Tx.



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok, might as well get this 1 kicked off.. So whos goin to Paris Tx.? We will be there. Hope to meet some of you ladies there. :wink: I will be the 1 pushin the stroller on the range with hyper lil lady.


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

I will be there!! Can't wait! We will be arriving on Wednesday!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

we'll be there too! camping at the lake.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

We will be gettin there midday Friday.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

We are coming!!!! Our plane flies in late Thursday!


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

I won't be making this one, but good luck to all the ladies who do!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

We'll be there early Friday morning. It's our first time for the Paris shoot. I am so excited.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

tn_huntress said:


> I won't be making this one, but good luck to all the ladies who do!!


well darn.. who's gonna have my back now? LOL


----------



## MsEMSarcher (Nov 30, 2008)

we will be there ...camping on site in our RV...should be arriving sometime Wed or Thurs....looking forward to meeting everyone...I don't know if I will shoot yet or not....want to practice a little before I do a real shoot....:wink:


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

MsEMSarcher said:


> we will be there ...camping on site in our RV...should be arriving sometime Wed or Thurs....looking forward to meeting everyone...I don't know if I will shoot yet or not....want to practice a little before I do a real shoot....:wink:


you've got to start somewhere.. might as well be there.. :wink: don't worry, we have a great bunch that will help you learn the ropes.


----------



## MsEMSarcher (Nov 30, 2008)

What class should I shoot? Right now I have a 4 power scope but could switch to my pin sight...what would you recommend?


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

TN- archerychic said:


> We'll be there early Friday morning. It's our first time for the Paris shoot. I am so excited.


Paris will be my 2nd ASA ever. Metropolis IL was the 1st last yr...We had a blast. and are planin on makin Tx, IL and the classic this yr..:beer:


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

MsEMSarcher said:


> What class should I shoot? Right now I have a 4 power scope but could switch to my pin sight...what would you recommend?


well, if you shoot pins, you could shoot known distance, max 30 yds in the womens hunter class. if you use your scope you will have to shoot in the womens Open class, 1 day known, 1 day unknown, 40 yds max.


----------



## TROPHYCHICK (Feb 16, 2008)

*can't wait!!*

I'M GOING!! I can't wait! We are also camping at the lake! Jag what loop are you in? Can't wait to meet all the ladies I haven't met yet. Paris is gonna be soo much fun!:wink: I'm gonna be the chick with the red stroller and the adorable baby boy!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

TROPHYCHICK said:


> I'M GOING!! I can't wait! We are also camping at the lake! Jag what loop are you in? Can't wait to meet all the ladies I haven't met yet. Paris is gonna be soo much fun!:wink: I'm gonna be the chick with the red stroller and the adorable baby boy!!


I dont know...ask J2, we're bunking with them.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

MsEMSarcher said:


> What class should I shoot? Right now I have a 4 power scope but could switch to my pin sight...what would you recommend?


If you shoot womens hunter I can bug ya on the range.. But you shoot what ever you are comfy with. 30 yrd max know distance is my comfy zone for now. :beer:


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

This will be our second TX ASA and my very first ASA in Women's Open. Should roll in Friday evening. Looking forward to seeing familiar faces and meeting some new people. By the way JAG, congratulations on a strong finish in Mississippi!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Witchy1 said:


> This will be our second TX ASA and my very first ASA in Women's Open. Should roll in Friday evening. Looking forward to seeing familiar faces and meeting some new people. By the way JAG, congratulations on a strong finish in Mississippi!


Thanks! Looking forward to seeing you again.. and best of luck to you!


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

JAG said:


> I dont know...ask J2, we're bunking with them.


Just booked it! Loop A right next to everone else from this area.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

1DevineShooter said:


> Just booked it! Loop A right next to everone else from this area.


wooohoooooo~!


----------



## hunt3dokc (Jan 30, 2008)

*Whoo Hoo*

Paris is going to be so much fun. I cannot wait.


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

JAG said:


> well darn.. who's gonna have my back now? LOL


That I can't tell you. TN-archerychic could, but she'll be WAY over there in Open.. I'll think on it:wink:



MsEMSarcher said:


> What class should I shoot? Right now I have a 4 power scope but could switch to my pin sight...what would you recommend?


Hey!! Depends on how well you like judging yardage & what you're most comfortable with. I like the 30yd max right now with both days known distance. But you may feel better with half & half. Whatever tickles your fancy! :thumbs_up



kimmiedawn said:


> Paris will be my 2nd ASA ever. Metropolis IL was the 1st last yr...We had a blast. and are planin on makin Tx, IL and the classic this yr..:beer:



Metropolis is a blast, I can't wait to see your little archer this year!


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

Well it looks like I will probably be going as well:teeth:


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Sooner Girl said:


> Well it looks like I will probably be going as well:teeth:


 Woohooo! I knew you couldn't resist! You gonna take me up on my offer?



JAG said:


> well darn.. who's gonna have my back now? LOL


J1 you can always count on me to have your back sista!!!!!


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

1DevineShooter said:


> Woohooo! I knew you couldn't resist! You gonna take me up on my offer?
> 
> 
> J1 you can always count on me to have your back sista!!!!!




Sure thing! I'll just buy Jag some earplugs so she doesn't have to listen to me snore


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Wish I was closer.........


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

DeeS said:


> Wish I was closer.........



Me to! Oh what the heck fly to Tulsa and ride down with me!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Sooner Girl said:


> Me to! Oh what the heck fly to Tulsa and ride down with me!!


Sis, don't temp me!!! Maybe next year I can afford to hit some of your shoots there.


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

DeeS said:


> Sis, don't temp me!!! Maybe next year I can afford to hit some of your shoots there.


LOL..Just heard on the news that airline companies are lowering prices!! So come on down..LOL


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Sooner Girl said:


> LOL..Just heard on the news that airline companies are lowering prices!! So come on down..LOL


see there


DeeS said:


> Sis, don't temp me!!! Maybe next year I can afford to hit some of your shoots there.


i'll even go get you some J&RB!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Sooner Girl said:


> LOL..Just heard on the news that airline companies are lowering prices!! So come on down..LOL





JAG said:


> see there
> i'll even go get you some J&RB!


Awwww, man!! You 2 are makin this hard! But I will have to pass this year. I don't even have any 3D arrows yet! 

What are the dates? Just to see what kinda prices I'm lookin at.


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

DeeS said:


> Awwww, man!! You 2 are makin this hard! But I will have to pass this year. I don't even have any 3D arrows yet!
> 
> What are the dates? Just to see what kinda prices I'm lookin at.



The weekend of April 3-5


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Sooner Girl said:


> The weekend of April 3-5


Ouch!! The plane ticket would kill me .........I have the IBO Qualifier the weekend before too.


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

DeeS said:


> Ouch!! The plane ticket would kill me .........I have the IBO Qualifier the weekend before too.


You never know it might not that much!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Sooner Girl said:


> You never know it might not that much!!


Oh yeah, its more than I can afford right now. Damn near $800!


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

DeeS said:


> Oh yeah, its more than I can afford right now. Damn near $800!


Holy Crap!!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Sooner Girl said:


> Holy Crap!!!


I said a bit worse when I saw how much it would be!! :lol:

I did see that Vortex Optics is having a shoot in WI this year tho. Julie and I talked a bit about it. That would be fun to go to as well. :nod:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

:bump::ranger:

Well we got our new bows today:rock-on: 1 of D's has cracked limb pocket, so he is gonna start out with him other 1 (huntin bow with shorter ATA) And I am gonna be shootin huntin bow too... My 3D bow not here yet but thats cool.. I gotta get this 1 ready for Tx..NOW..


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Not sure if we will make Paris now. Will have to see how D is doin next week, he has walkin pnumonia (sp) now...:mg:


----------



## MsEMSarcher (Nov 30, 2008)

Awwww man....I hope he is feeling better so ya'll can come...We were both looking forward to actually meeting ya'll. I have bitten the bullet and am signed up to shoot women's hunter...hope I don't embarass myself too bad and lose all my arrows!!! lol Hope D is feeling better soon.


----------



## pop-up addict (May 17, 2005)

I will be there. We wont get there til late friday night.Have to wait for hubby to get off work and I have a big exam at school before I can leave. We are staying at the Holiday Inn. Shoot good ladies!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Well ladies we are not going to go to Paris. We are gonna give Darrell a chance to get better fully. But we are going to try to make London Ky. now..


----------

